# Crossed the Bar - Frank Pearce. HMS Trinidad



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

Frank Pearce the author of 'The Ship That Sank Herself' has sadly crossed the bar just three months after his 100th Birthday.
Frank was serving in HMS Trinidad when she was hit by one of her own torpedoes whilst escorting Convoy PQ13 to Russia in March 1942. He was still onboard when after temporary repairs had been made at Murmansk HMS Trinidad sailed for the UK only to be bombed and sunk during the passage.
His funeral takes place in Brixham on the 26th January and he leaves one son.
Peter


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Condolences to Mr Pearce's son. RIP.


----------

